# Crimp/Pins advice requested.



## penwar (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi there.

Got a PC case the other day and have found that, for some reason, the connectors for the Power switch, LEDs and whatnot have been cut.
The cables remain in place yet the pins/crimp things have gone.
I just need some advice in exactly what I need to get to replace them.

My research suggests I need a number of 1,2 or 3 pin Crimps, and a female pins?

could you clarify if this is correct, and also what size of pin i will need (if they vary) 

Sorry for the fairly simplistic question but i don't wanna spend cash without knowing.

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The needed parts plus the tool necessary to install them will most likely cost you more than it would to replace the entire case. A better plan would be to salvage the front panel cables from another case and splice them in.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If the power switch itself works you can solder (or just twist and tape) the appropriate end of an extension like this on:

FrozenCPU Standard Motherboard Power Switch Extension Cable - FrozenCPU.com

If the USB, audio jacks, etc, wires have been cut you can replace the whole shebang with something like this:

Newegg.com - SILVERSTONE SST-FP32-B Aluminum USB/1394/Audio Panel ( Black )


----------

